# Karl Still Angry at Loss



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> George Karl's anger was subsiding until he watched the NBA draft lottery.
> 
> It was a bad moon rising.
> 
> ...


http://www.denverpost.com/nuggets/ci_6003097


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

This guy is the worst coach in the NBA. Really.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> This guy is the worst coach in the NBA. Really.


Not even close. Maurice Cheeks still has a job.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> Not even close. Maurice Cheeks still has a job.


lol when I saw what he said I said to myself not even close to Cheeks and I scroll down a lil bit and there it is:clap2: 

But yah Karl is not even half as bad as Cheeks is


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Sliccat said:


> Not even close. Maurice Cheeks still has a job.


Maurice Cheeks gets off the bench once in awhile.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Maurice Cheeks gets off the bench once in awhile.


Maurice takes instructions from fans during a game.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Sliccat said:


> Maurice takes instructions from fans during a game.


Karl should.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

This will make the North-West division definately a bit harder for the Nuggets, maybe not this season, but definately over the next few seasons....


----------

